

The Value of Y Combinator and Accelerators - mattangriffel
https://medium.com/@mattangriffel/the-value-of-y-combinator-accelerators-cdbeada1e2b9

======
mattangriffel
Mattan from One Month here, happy to discuss and answer people's questions
candidly if you've got any.

------
hackerjam
if you apply to yc and get accepted into their program and your startup
happens to be physically located in another part of the country, how difficult
is it to find a place to work out of and/or a house to rent? or does yc or the
yc alumni network help with finding accommodations too.

~~~
tlb
Finding space to rent is 1/1000th as hard as the rest of starting a startup.
Sublets are sometimes announced on the alumni mailing list, and some companies
get together to share a big house, but most just use Craigslist.

